# Input on possible New England vacation



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 9, 2015)

I am thinking on taking a trip to the East Coast/New England with my sons (then 14 and 11) next summer (mid/late August to early September). We are fairly limited due to school vacations/flights as far as possible weeks is concerned. 

So far I am thinking on spending around 5 to 7 days in New York City, 3 days in Boston and 3 days in Mystic, CT. I'd also like a week in Vermont or New Hampshire (Smugglers Notch looks really nice) and another week at the beach (probably either Maine or Cape Cod). Does that sound about right?

The resorts don't have to be fancy (though of course it is nice). Location and fun things to do for the kids are the main factor. The vacation would probably be a mix of timeshares and regular accomodation. I have one week deposited with SFX and see that they have Smugglers Notch listed in the directory (not sure though how much summer availability they have). Alternately, I could try to get a week in New York City via SFX (though I think five nights would be enough).

I also have the 2016 week which I haven't deposited yet. I could give it to SFX or try to get an exchange through VRI who seem to have a fair number of New England properties.

I would really appreciate any advice on nice places to stay or my best strategy as far as exchanging is concerned.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 9, 2015)

With kids 14 and 11 Smugglers Notch would be ideal. Have owned there for many years. Can't go wrong with that one. 

Can't help you with NYC or Boston. As for Mystic- definitely no more then 3 days. You have the aquarium there and the village. Don't know of any timeshares near there. Waters Edge is in Westbrook and it is possible to go to Mystic from there, but it is a bit of a drive. My parents used to own there.

As you mentioned, VRI has properties in New England. Cape Cod and Maine are both lovely. Have stayed at the Samoset in Maine and it is very nice. Drove up to Bar Harbor and Acadia National Park from there for a day trip, so doable, but I do believe there is another timeshare closer to the Park- Harbor Ridge?

As far as New Hampshire goes, we own at Pollard Brook. Have also stayed at South Mountain. Both in Lincoln. Great location as it is right off HWY 93 in the heart of the White Mountains. Lots in the area to do. But at Smugglers Notch in Vermont, a lot more activities right at the resort for the kids and adults so I would prefer that one over one in NH in your case. The one thing at Smuggs is that the programs end before Labor Day. They don't have as many activities (like the kids camps and so on) the end of August or Sept.


----------



## silentg (Oct 9, 2015)

I assume you will have a car?  The VRI on Cape Cod are nice, most not directly on the Beach, but if I were going in August would try for Brewster Green, very nice 2 or 3 bedroom units. Indoor pools too, because Cape weather is unpredictable. We also enjoyed Villages of Winnepisawkee in N.H. We had a 3 bedroom unit there that overlooks the Lake and is a short drive or nice walk to Weir's Beach. The area would be fun for your kids. There is an arcade and also one of the few Drive Inn movie theaters left in the area. These are just a couple of places we have stayed in the past 5 years. Hope you have fun. Let us know where you decide to stay. 
Silentg


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the additional info!

We definitely would use non-timeshare accomodations in Boston and Mystic. I spent a summer in Mystic when I was in college so really would like to go back for a visit...

I guess I am wondering how best to utilize our timeshare deposit (NYC or VT or Cape Cod/Maine). It does sound like Smugglers Notch would be ideal for us. I wonder how difficult it would be to get a week through SFX...

Still completely undecided about Cape Cod versus Maine. Any additional recommendations would be very welcome.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 9, 2015)

silentg said:


> I assume you will have a car?  The VRI on Cape Cod are nice, most not directly on the Beach, but if I were going in August would try for Brewster Green, very nice 2 or 3 bedroom units. Indoor pools too, because Cape weather is unpredictable. We also enjoyed Villages of Winnepisawkee in N.H. We had a 3 bedroom unit there that overlooks the Lake and is a short drive or nice walk to Weir's Beach. The area would be fun for your kids. There is an arcade and also one of the few Drive Inn movie theaters left in the area. These are just a couple of places we have stayed in the past 5 years. Hope you have fun. Let us know where you decide to stay.
> Silentg



I am not a great fan of driving so would want to limit having a car as much as possible. Definitely won't need one in New York, Boston, or Mystic but we would probably rent a car for the VT/NH and beach portions of the trip. Still, I would very much prefer a place where we don't need to use the car much.


----------



## silentg (Oct 9, 2015)

I can recommend the Sheridan Boston Hotel in the Prudential Center, it is inside a mall like area with lots of shops and resturants inside. Also is close to everything in downtown Boston. The Duck tours are right outside, the kids would enjoy this tour of Boston. I stayed there with my husband on a business trip and family nearby came over and we went to the pool also met for dinner. Lots to do in Boston. We walked over to Fenway Park to a Red Sox game. Also walked to Fine Arts Muesuem. If real into history you can walk the Freedom Trail.
Silentg


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 9, 2015)

Vacationsarefun said:


> I am not a great fan of driving so would want to limit having a car as much as possible. Definitely won't need one in New York, Boston, or Mystic but we would probably rent a car for the VT/NH and beach portions of the trip. Still, I would very much prefer a place where we don't need to use the car much.



You definitely need a car in VT or NH. At Smuggs, you really don't need to leave the resort as there is plenty to do, but you might want to see some sights. Just driving through the "Notch" is an experience in itself. You might want to spend a little time in Stowe; take the auto road up Mt Mansfield; visit Ben and Jerry's and maybe Burlington/Lake Champlain (my favorite area). 

NH- same. So much to see. In the White Mountains- Lost River and Flume Gorge- the kids would love these. Take the Cog Railway up Mount Washington. Awesome experience.  Drive the Kancamaugus Highway and stop at all the sights along the way to or from North Conway. Visit Castle in the Clouds. There are water parks- Whales Tale and Kahuna Laguna for the kids. You would really be limiting yourself if you don't have a car in rural areas like these.


Smuggs is hard to get into in the summer. I don't know where you own, but it might be a little easier to exchange through RCI. Another option would be renting. Also- if you can't get into Smuggs, Trapp Family Lodge is lovely, but that might also be hard. Can try Mountainside Resort in Stowe.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 9, 2015)

Also stayed at Cold Spring Resort in Ashland, NH and that is a decent place in the Lakes region and is central so you could easily drive up to the White Mountains from there (just a 1/2 up Hwy 93)

Stayed at Eastern Slope in in North Conway in NH. The nice thing about that is you can walk into the town to all the shops and restaurants. Can take the scenic train from there. Also stayed at Crown Ridge in North Conway. These are isolated townhouses on the outskirts of the town. They were ok, but there really isn't much of a resort- just an indoor pool. Still- if you spend much of the day out and about, it shouldn't matter too much. In addition we have stayed at the Grand Summit in Bartlett- more hotel like- but you can travel around by car to all the sights. Warning: A lot of driving when in the mountains!


----------



## e.bram (Oct 10, 2015)

New England in August, not an easy exchange!


----------



## mdurette (Oct 10, 2015)

e.bram said:


> New England in August, not an easy exchange!



Actually....late August and early Sept is what the OP is looking for.    I usually find it pretty easy to get into New England resorts during this time.  Many of the schools go back the week before Labor Day so that helps with availability and crowds.   I only work with RCI and II, so no advice on the others you mentioned.   For New England, RCI hands down as a lot more to offer than II.  

I quick search of RCI for New England, August 19 to Sept 10th and a minimum of a 2 Bedroom produced 24 resorts.   To name a few

Maine:  Bethel Inn, no coastal
Mass:  Plenty in the Berkshires.  Only one on cape is Falmouth.
NH:  Options throughout the White Mountains on either side.  Conway or Lincoln.  Also in Bartlett and Franconia Notch
VT:  Mount Snow and Smuggs are there

Many, many more if you don't need a 2BR.

Also, many of them are offered as extra vacations for less than $800 for the week.  

OP - New York, Boston and Mystic are all serviced by Amtrak.   So, you could easily get yourself to those three without a car.    I would suggest flying into NY....train to CT....train to Boston.   Rent car from Boston for use on your other excursions and then return and fly home from Boston.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all the ideas - very much appreciate it.

I was thinking of taking Amtrak between NYC - Mystic - Boston and only renting a car for the remaining two weeks. I realize that we will need a car for VT/NH and probably the beach portion but would prefer just driving there and mostly staying in a limited area (as I don't drive much it can get a bit stressful).

We would probably spend only one week in either VT or NH - it is beautiful but not that different from where we live. I do really like the things I have heard about Smuggs - my kids really enjoy camp activities etc. so would have a blast. We would be doing a lot of sight-seeing in NYC/Boston so it would make a nice change.

Yes, I am a bit concerned about how hard it might be to get nice exchanges. As I said, I have one deposit with SFX. Not sure whether they would be able to get anything in New England though. On the other hand they got us London this summer so maybe there is hope?

We wouldn't really need a 2 BR (though it would be great). As long as it sleeps 3 it would be okay. Location/activities are more inportant for us.

I might have to take another look at RCI. We live overseas and that seemed to complicate it a lot last time I looked. Trading power should be okay as we own a Southern California summer week.

Thanks again for all the input - lots to think about.


----------



## Conan (Oct 10, 2015)

Vacationsarefun said:


> So far I am thinking on spending around 5 to 7 days in New York City, 3 days in Boston and 3 days in Mystic, CT. I'd also like a week in Vermont or New Hampshire (Smugglers Notch looks really nice) and another week at the beach (probably either Maine or Cape Cod). Does that sound about right?



Unless this is going to be your only trip east, I wonder if you might be better off flying into/out of Boston, and leave NYC for another time. Boston is much more compact than NYC, and it offers history and college-town character (even in summer) that might be a good experience for the boys.

For the beach portion of the trip, be aware that Maine waters are super-cold even in August. So the Cape is the better choice for that. For biking, the Cape also has scenic trails, converted from railroad rights of way, where all motor vehicles are prohibited.

Mystic is pretty much a day trip, for the Aquarium and the Seaport. You could substitute the Boston Aquarium and Boston Harbor and skip it, or at most you could stay a night or two in Newport RI and see Mystic from there. If you do go to Mystic, don't miss Abbott's Lobster in nearby Noank.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 10, 2015)

Conan said:


> Unless this is going to be your only trip east, I wonder if you might be better off flying into/out of Boston, and leave NYC for another time. Boston is much more compact than NYC, and it offers history and college-town character (even in summer) that might be a good experience for the boys.
> 
> For the beach portion of the trip, be aware that Maine waters are super-cold even in August. So the Cape is the better choice for that. For biking, the Cape also has scenic trails, converted from railroad rights of way, where all motor vehicles are prohibited.
> 
> Mystic is pretty much a day trip, for the Aquarium and the Seaport. You could substitute the Boston Aquarium and Boston Harbor and skip it, or at most you could stay a night or two in Newport RI and see Mystic from there. If you do go to Mystic, don't miss Abbott's Lobster in nearby Noank.



Well, it probably won't be the only trip to the East Coast ever but as we live overseas it might be a while so I would like to add in New York (probably also cheaper flights). I think four days or so will be enough to give a first impression - younger son doesn't like cities that much so don't want to spend too much time.

I spent a summer working in Noank years ago so am kind of partial to the area. Also, we are the type to need pretty long to see something. I was thinking two full days - one for the Seaport and one for the Aquarium and just generally the town. We'd probably just get a hotel room there to cut down on travel time.

The idea would be to split two weeks between NYC, Boston, and Mystic and then do one week each in VT/NH and at the beach. 

I will have to find out a bit more about the Cape as I really have no idea which area would be best etc.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 10, 2015)

Again. just keep in mind at Smuggs the camp activities and so forth end the week before Labor Day. I advise checking with the resort before you book your week there to make sure everything is still going on. Definitely over in Sept.


----------



## Conan (Oct 10, 2015)

Vacationsarefun said:


> I will have to find out a bit more about the Cape as I really have no idea which area would be best etc.



The Cape in season is a two-plus hour drive end-to-end, from Falmouth/Woods Hole at the bottom to Provincetown at the top end. Hyannis/Yarmouth is centrally located. Hyannis/Yarmouth is also over-touristed, but many timeshares are there (we like Riverview Resort in Yarmouth). The towns at the elbow, Dennis and Chatham, are higher class but you won't find timeshares there.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 10, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Again. just keep in mind at Smuggs the camp activities and so forth end the week before Labor Day. I advise checking with the resort before you book your week there to make sure everything is still going on. Definitely over in Sept.



Thanks so much for pointing that out. I did check on the resort website and it seems the camp etc. run to 9/5. We would probably travel from about 8/10 to 9/8 (depending on flights etc.) and of course parts of the trip would be in hotels.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 10, 2015)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Thanks so much for pointing that out. I did check on the resort website and it seems the camp etc. run to 9/5. We would probably travel from about 8/10 to 9/8 (depending on flights etc.) and of course parts of the trip would be in hotels.



Again...just double check because this past summer the camps ended a lot sooner than people expected because of the dates the counselors had to return to college. In August you will have no issues, but Sept. is a sure bet many of the activities will be over.


----------



## missyrcrews (Oct 11, 2015)

*We vote for Smuggs, too!*

I am currently at Smuggs with my three youngest children...twins who are 11, and my 9 year old.  We don't ever do the camps/Smuggs pass/anything that costs extra.  And they still have a blast.  (Our tastes are admittedly pretty simple!)  They have enjoyed the hot tub right outside our front door, the pool with a little splash pad, the giant chess set, mini-golf, basketball...just walking around taking in the views.  We have been with my parents this trip, so haven't done any day trips like we do when we're here alone.  We'd usually go to Burlington for the day to see Echo Aquarium, take a day to drive down to Montpelier, etc.  All of that is to say that this place is fun with or without the camps!


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks again for the reminder about the camps!

I guess I will try to get a reservation early enough in August to still have everything running but I bet we'd enjoy it either way so it isn't a huge loss if the camps really are closed (and I would save serious money!)


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 12, 2015)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Thanks again for the reminder about the camps!
> 
> I guess I will try to get a reservation early enough in August to still have everything running but I bet we'd enjoy it either way so it isn't a huge loss if the camps really are closed (and I would save serious money!)



Yes- you can enjoy it even when the activities close. But there is a lot more going on before Labor Day. So if you really don't want to drive anywhere, as you mentioned previously, best to go before the holiday as you won't have to leave the resort. Even if they do not do the camps-If the kids want to go to all the different pools and water slides- they can with a pass in the summer. Otherwise those pools close after Labor Day.There are guided hikes and walks. Fee based/pass based activities scheduled throughout the day. Some freebies going on. More evening entertainment- for adults as well. Things like that. More hustle and bustle- more vibe on the village green.

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/activities/week-at-a-glance.php#

As missycrews said, you can have fun no matter what. Our son didn't like going to camp- but since we are owners with benefits, he was able to do a lot of the other activities that are otherwise included in the Smuggs Pass. We actually haven;t used any of our benefits for years as our son got older and we got older! But, my husband and son are very laid back types- not athletic or hyper. They like to hang out. I can be very happy swimming in the pool (we own at West Hill, so there is a pool at that community). But we also drive around a lot on the days we aren't lazying about and we go sightseeing and driving around Vermont takes a lot of time!


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 12, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Yes- you can enjoy it even when the activities close. But there is a lot more going on before Labor Day. So if you really don't want to drive anywhere, as you mentioned previously, best to go before the holiday as you won't have to leave the resort. Even if they do not do the camps-If the kids want to go to all the different pools and water slides- they can with a pass in the summer. Otherwise those pools close after Labor Day.There are guided hikes and walks. Fee based/pass based activities scheduled throughout the day. Some freebies going on. More evening entertainment- for adults as well. Things like that. More hustle and bustle- more vibe on the village green.
> 
> http://www.smuggs.com/pages/summer/activities/week-at-a-glance.php#
> 
> As missycrews said, you can have fun no matter what. Our son didn't like going to camp- but since we are owners with benefits, he was able to do a lot of the other activities that are otherwise included in the Smuggs Pass. We actually haven;t used any of our benefits for years as our son got older and we got older! But, my husband and son are very laid back types- not athletic or hyper. They like to hang out. I can be very happy swimming in the pool (we own at West Hill, so there is a pool at that community). But we also drive around a lot on the days we aren't lazying about and we go sightseeing and driving around Vermont takes a lot of time!



Pretty sure we would go before Labor Day. I think it is on the 5th next year. School starts back up on the 13th so what with two days for the flight and at least a day for getting to the airport (not planning on driving all the way from Vermont to the airport on day of flight) we couldn't stay after the 10th anyway. Realistically, we also need several days to get over the time change/settle in so we'll probably fly no later than the 8th.

Would you mind sharing why your son didn't like the camp? Are they not well run? My kids love organized activities if they are well done but otherwise not so much...


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 12, 2015)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Pretty sure we would go before Labor Day. I think it is on the 5th next year. School starts back up on the 13th so what with two days for the flight and at least a day for getting to the airport (not planning on driving all the way from Vermont to the airport on day of flight) we couldn't stay after the 10th anyway. Realistically, we also need several days to get over the time change/settle in so we'll probably fly no later than the 8th.
> 
> Would you mind sharing why your son didn't like the camp? Are they not well run? My kids love organized activities if they are well done but otherwise not so much...



Again- just check with the resort-. This year there were no camps the week BEFORE Labor Day due to the college schedule (for the counselors).

The camps are very well run! Most kids really enjoy the camps and make friends and so on. The issue with our son I think was that he was always in day care and camps at home because we work and I think he wanted unstructured time and sometimes to hang with us (He is an "ONLY"). Our friends kids hated the camps- not sure why. But- the camps really do have a fantastic reputation and our situation was the exception and not the rule for sure. Our son attended the camps for just 2 years (when he was very young- one time when we were not owners yet) and then called it quits. He did enjoy the sleep over they have one night up at the ski lodge. And- the kids don't have to attend the camps every day. They can go half days and/or how ever many days they want.

That said- our son did make friends anyway from participating in other activities there and to this day is in touch with a few of those "kids" (now adults).


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 12, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Again- just check with the resort-. This year there were no camps the week BEFORE Labor Day due to the college schedule (for the counselors).
> 
> The camps are very well run! Most kids really enjoy the camps and make friends and so on. The issue with our son I think was that he was always in day care and camps at home because we work and I think he wanted unstructured time and sometimes to hang with us (He is an "ONLY"). Our friends kids hated the camps- not sure why. But- the camps really do have a fantastic reputation and our situation was the exception and not the rule for sure. Our son attended the camps for just 2 years (when he was very young- one time when we were not owners yet) and then called it quits. He did enjoy the sleep over they have one night up at the ski lodge. And- the kids don't have to attend the camps every day. They can go half days and/or how ever many days they want.
> 
> That said- our son did make friends anyway from participating in other activities there and to this day is in touch with a few of those "kids" (now adults).



Thanks again - this is really helpful. I guess there is no point in worrying about when the camps end before I even know if there will be any availability. I'll definitely check though before confirming/booking as it sounds like my boys would love it (though they would also be fine with other activities, doesn't have to be full-blown camp). 

I did put in a request with SFX - still trying to decide on whether to sign up for RCI.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 12, 2015)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Thanks again - this is really helpful. I guess there is no point in worrying about when the camps end before I even know if there will be any availability. I'll definitely check though before confirming/booking as it sounds like my boys would love it (though they would also be fine with other activities, doesn't have to be full-blown camp).
> 
> I did put in a request with SFX - still trying to decide on whether to sign up for RCI.



Well- good luck. Hope you get the exchange. Smuggs is an RCI resort and I am sure most of the deposits are in there. Plus they are Wyndham affiliated (again- RCI). I rarely see anything available for Smuggs with the Independent exchange companies. I no longer belong to RCI as I rarely if ever exchange. I use the independents if I think I might want to go somewhere else. I also rent from other owners- another option for you- but- of course, more money to lay out. RCI does have the most inventory of all the exchange companies so definitely something to think about. You might get lucky.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 12, 2015)

You are right - RCI is probably my best bet. Main problem is that I haven't quite made up my mind yet whether we will travel to New England or to California and if we went to California we would use our ts next summer (so I don't want to deposit it anywhere until I know for sure).

We did get London with SFX this August which seemed pretty unlikely as well. I know they are rather strong there but still, there is only one timeshare in London and that one only has one 2 bdr...


----------



## silentg (Oct 25, 2015)

How many timeshare weeks do you own? Are they in Europe? Have you looked in Timeshare marketplace for an exchange? Maybe another option for you?
Silentg


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Oct 26, 2015)

silentg said:


> How many timeshare weeks do you own? Are they in Europe? Have you looked in Timeshare marketplace for an exchange? Maybe another option for you?
> Silentg



Might be an idea... I just own one timeshare (and not in Europe) though so chances to find a match are probably not that high.


----------

